# Mar 19/20



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 15, 2011)

little NCP incoming for sat? (southern vt)  hoping its bluebird skies and warm....spring skiing at bromley


----------



## neil (Mar 15, 2011)

Weather looks shit for every area I've looked at today. Rain, ice pellets, or sleet/snow.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 16, 2011)

snowforcast is showing partly cloudy and 37 for bromley on saturday....

whats the word Winn??


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 16, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> snowforcast is showing partly cloudy and 37 for bromley on saturday....
> 
> whats the word Winn??



Bromley's Word.  We'll probably bump up cloud cover a bit and slightly more scattered snow showers with that front starting to clear through the day and cooling temps.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 16, 2011)

so no NCP that you are seeing as of now...at least for saturday at bromley..


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 16, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> so no NCP that you are seeing as of now...at least for saturday at bromley..



The cold front should press far enough south Friday night to bring in lower snow levels as light snow tapers off Sat.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks like a great southern VT weekend. Highs in the mid 30s and sunny. 

There chance for a rain shower Friday morning but Friday and Sat nights temps should be 18-20 degrees. How long will it take for the trails to soften up? We usually hit the trails early but were entering spring when it's usually best to wait a while, not sure how long.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 17, 2011)

mlctvt said:


> Looks like a great southern VT weekend. Highs in the mid 30s and sunny.
> 
> There chance for a rain shower Friday morning but Friday and Sat nights temps should be 18-20 degrees. How long will it take for the trails to soften up? We usually hit the trails early but were entering spring when it's usually best to wait a while, not sure how long.



The Main face/Carinthia and usually some of Sunbrrok will start softening nicely on a snny day this time of year by 10:30.  The immediate summit and the Northface often finally get around to softening up in the 12:30-1 range.


----------



## mlctvt (Mar 18, 2011)

drjeff said:


> The Main face/Carinthia and usually some of Sunbrrok will start softening nicely on a snny day this time of year by 10:30.  The immediate summit and the Northface often finally get around to softening up in the 12:30-1 range.



Thanks DrJeff. We usually follow the sun and start on the south side like you mentioned. Carinthia and Sunbrook first, then the main face, then the North face.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2011)

Sunday is looking sweet for spring skiing


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 19, 2011)

Scotty said:


> Sunday is looking sweet for spring skiing



Hope you're heading out Scotty!  If you are, enjoy!


----------



## kingslug (Mar 19, 2011)

I'll either be at Bell or Platt..then Hunter Monday for some...mixed precip....


----------



## k123 (Mar 19, 2011)

kingslug said:


> I'll either be at Bell or Platt..then Hunter Monday for some...mixed precip....



Just letting you know the tomahawk lift was at belleayre was closed today and it might still be closed tomorrow


----------



## 2sons (Mar 19, 2011)

k123 said:


> Just letting you know the tomahawk lift was at belleayre was closed today and it might still be closed tomorrow


What's up with that?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Winn ya tommorow i be at platty should be a great spring day,hope your getting some great skiing up in NH,what you think about the cold storm coming next week,maybe hitting us in the Catskills to that would be great,


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 20, 2011)

Scotty said:


> Thanks Winn ya* tommorow i be at platty should be a great spring day*,hope your getting some great skiing up in NH,what you think about the cold storm coming next week,maybe hitting us in the Catskills to that would be great,



It was a beautiful day today for sure, some trails were decent, but others were awful.  The Face was pretty nice in terms of snow.  Blockbuster's groomed part was bulletproof, and the part they let go natural has so many bare spots it's unskiable.  Freefall also has lots of bare spots.  The Cliffs was the worst ice I've ever seen on a trail that remained open in my entire life (no hyperbole), and the bottom had a 3 foot wide stream cutting across the entire trail you had to make your way over.  Cant believe it was open.  I still had some fun, but the conditions were spotty at best.  Drinking beers on the porch in the sun ruled though!


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 20, 2011)

Scotty said:


> Thanks Winn ya tommorow i be at platty should be a great spring day,hope your getting some great skiing up in NH,what you think about the cold storm coming next week,maybe hitting us in the Catskills to that would be great,



Trying for an outing next weekend!  It's going to be close with a couple of systems curling around to the south during the next week or so.


----------



## 2sons (Mar 20, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Trying for an outing next weekend!  It's going to be close with a couple of systems curling around to the south during the next week or so.



I'm going to Bolton valley next weekend- any measurable snow forecasted for this week? Thanks Winn.


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 20, 2011)

2sons said:


> I'm going to Bolton valley next weekend- any measurable snow forecasted for this week? Thanks Winn.



With an upper level low close by to the northeast, it could set up N VT/ N NH areas with good upslope next weekend!  I could see gradual, light accumulations...we'll certainly be keeping tabs on it!


----------



## Glenn (Mar 20, 2011)

Winter Weather Advisory for SoVT tonight into tomorrow. Could pick up 3-6" of snow. : )


----------



## abc (Mar 20, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> With an upper level low close by to the northeast, it could set up N VT/ N NH areas with good upslope next weekend!  I could see gradual, light accumulations...we'll certainly be keeping tabs on it!


Keep us posted! 

Can jump on any good snow from Wednesday on. And the weekend is slated for skiing also.


----------



## billski (Mar 20, 2011)

It was frigging boilin' in Central Joisey this weekend.  Eighty freaking degrees on saturday.  not a frozen particle to be seen.

Good to be back in Mass tonight seeing some tundra in the shade.  Up north looks good for the coming week.


----------



## Zand (Mar 20, 2011)

4-8" here tomorrow, 6-12" higher up on Burke. Bring it.


----------



## Masskier (Mar 21, 2011)

Winter Storm Warning

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BURLINGTON VT
412 AM EDT MON MAR 21 2011

VTZ003-004-007-211615-
/O.EXT.KBTV.WS.W.0008.000000T0000Z-110322T0400Z/
ORLEANS-ESSEX-CALEDONIA-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...NEWPORT...ISLAND POND...ST. JOHNSBURY
412 AM EDT MON MAR 21 2011

...WINTER STORM WARNING NOW IN EFFECT UNTIL MIDNIGHT EDT
TONIGHT...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BURLINGTON HAS EXTENDED THE
WINTER STORM WARNING...UNTIL MIDNIGHT EDT TONIGHT.

* LOCATIONS...THE NORTHEAST KINGDOM OF VERMONT.

* HAZARD TYPES...SNOW.

* ACCUMULATIONS...4 TO 8 INCHES.

* TIMING...SNOW WILL DEVELOP LATER THIS MORNING AND CONTINUE
  THROUGH MIDNIGHT.

* IMPACTS...ACCUMULATING SNOWS WILL RESULT DIFFICULT TRAVEL
  CONDITIONS LATER THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT.

* WINDS...SOUTH 10 TO 15 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 25 MPH.

* TEMPERATURES...IN THE LOWER 30S.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

PLEASE STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO...YOUR LOCAL MEDIA...OR
GO TO WWW.WEATHER.GOV/BURLINGTON FOR FURTHER UPDATES ON THIS
WEATHER SITUATION.


----------



## hammer (Mar 21, 2011)

Maybe we need a new thread for the weather going forward...

Almost sure I'm done for the season (yes it's a bit early but other stuff is starting to take priority), but I still like to see that winter is hanging on up north.


----------



## psyflyer (Mar 21, 2011)

Snowing hard on Burke mt, started about 30 mins ago.  Forecast calling for 5-8 inches.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 21, 2011)

Snow just moved into my area about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## 2sons (Mar 21, 2011)

Bolton reported 3 inches at 2:30 and more on the way!


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 21, 2011)

Not sure what happened here (isn't today the 21st?) but I was in Arizona for a wedding all weekend and following Winn's forecast did NOT have me expecting the 5-6 inches of fresh snow I drove into this afternoon as I got into Wilmington. I skied the last hour before the lifts closed and it was misting some light frozen stuff with light snow interspersed, and there was at least 3-5 inches of snow on the ground everywhere with no crust that I could find.

Winn what happened? Missed the boat on this one a little bit. Wunderground.com had it right with their 4-8 inches of total accumulation I guess.


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 21, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Not sure what happened here (isn't today the 21st?) but I was in Arizona for a wedding all weekend and following Winn's forecast did NOT have me expecting the 5-6 inches of fresh snow I drove into this afternoon as I got into Wilmington. I skied the last hour before the lifts closed and it was misting some light frozen stuff with light snow interspersed, and there was at least 3-5 inches of snow on the ground everywhere with no crust that I could find.
> 
> Winn what happened? Missed the boat on this one a little bit. Wunderground.com had it right with their 4-8 inches of total accumulation I guess.



Wow, thanks for your enthusiastic reply....:-o  

If you're talking about Mount Snow, the mixing line stayed a little further south, sure (fcst updated earlier today to reflect that), but we still had a few inches in the forecast the whole time (Mount Snow reported 3" an hour ago on Facebook...a "little" under 4-*8* that the other site would have you believe")...not THAT far off from the 5".


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 21, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> Not sure what happened here (isn't today the 21st?) but I was in Arizona for a wedding all weekend and following Winn's forecast did NOT have me expecting the 5-6 inches of fresh snow I drove into this afternoon as I got into Wilmington. I skied the last hour before the lifts closed and it was misting some light frozen stuff with light snow interspersed, and there was at least 3-5 inches of snow on the ground everywhere with no crust that I could find.
> 
> Winn what happened? Missed the boat on this one a little bit. Wunderground.com had it right with their 4-8 inches of total accumulation I guess.



Pic is from Mount Snow.  Their Facebook remark an hour ago:  "Mount Snow: It snowed all day brotha! 3"!"  

If anyone "missed the boat", I'd say the 4-8" site.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2011)

I would say Winn has been correct like 90percent of the time if not better and personally ask help every1 on here he's better then most rating hoes on the news and its not easy to predict east coast I thank you Winn your top weather guy in my book


----------



## polski (Mar 21, 2011)

Would really appreciate any reports from Mt Washington Valley area tonight - my sense from what sources I could find is 2-4" as of maybe 7 p.m. but the radar has looked pretty good the past couple hours, storm hanging on there? Trying to decide what (if anything) to do tomorrow.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 21, 2011)

polski said:


> Would really appreciate any reports from Mt Washington Valley area tonight - my sense from what sources I could find is 2-4" as of maybe 7 p.m. but the radar has looked pretty good the past couple hours, storm hanging on there? Trying to decide what (if anything) to do tomorrow.



Not exactly the MWV, but up in Berlin, NH there was 4" as of 9PM and snowing lightly.


----------



## polski (Mar 22, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 22, 2011)

Scotty said:


> I would say Winn has been correct like 90percent of the time if not better and personally ask help every1 on here he's better then most rating hoes on the news and its not easy to predict east coast I thank you Winn your top weather guy in my book



Thanks for the kind words Scotty--I appreciate it!


----------



## psyflyer (Mar 22, 2011)

Scotty said:


> I would say Winn has been correct like 90percent of the time if not better and personally ask help every1 on here he's better then most rating hoes on the news and its not easy to predict east coast I thank you Winn your top weather guy in my book



I could not agree more.  

5-6 inches on Burke Mt.  First chair here we come!


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 22, 2011)

WinnChill said:


> Thanks for the kind words Scotty--I appreciate it!



Winn, I agree, you have been very accurate with your predictions all year, that is why it was off note/why I was surprised when I drove into it. My memory of your prediction was for no real accumulation or maybe a dusting, with snow levels staying above the summit. I didn't see something like 1-3 inches, otherwise 4 or 5 inches wouldn't have surprised me. I also didn't see any discussion of a mixing line, but I can tell you that we had only a very small amount of any kind of mixing (it was in the wee hours last night). And I can tell you that 4-8 inches was correct, as I had 6 all around my condo that I shoveled and drove through before the plow got here. The mountain underreported or somehow we got more here at the base!


----------

